# Cancelling ride to send pax to strip club question?



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

drivers, I have a question. I called one of the strip clubs in Vegas to see if they will pay me a commission per head if uber is legalized. They said they arent at this time. they only pay a commission if its a taxis cab or i call them to send me a limo to bring people as a promoter. My question is this. Lets say i get a ride. when I get out of the car the 3 riders say they want to go to a strip club. Can i tell them to cancel the uber ride, and i will call them a limo to take them there for free and then i get my commission. i have to sign up as a promoter first to get the commission.


----------



## Larry Berry (Nov 16, 2014)

evboy said:


> drivers, I have a question. I called one of the strip clubs in Vegas to see if they will pay me a commission per head if uber is legalized. They said they arent at this time. they only pay a commission if its a taxis cab or i call them to send me a limo to bring people as a promoter. My question is this. Lets say i get a ride. when I get out of the car the 3 riders say they want to go to a strip club. Can i tell them to cancel the uber ride, and i will call them a limo to take them there for free and then i get my commission. i have to sign up as a promoter first to get the commission.


Diamond Cabaret already has an advertisement on craigslist for this under the section Jobs>Transport. "Attn: UBER Drivers, Diamond Cabaret PAYS YOU $100.00 every time for each of your first two customers you drop off! We also Pay $40 for under 21 customers and $20 for Comps! It's not just for Cab and Limo's anymore! Diamond Cabaret 3177 S. Highland Las Vegas NV 89109. Out of State I.D. required from customers."


----------



## Elite Uber Driver (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm sure Travis is figuring out how to get this added into the app. That way Uber can get their percentage of the payoff.


----------



## Walt D in LV (Nov 8, 2014)

evboy said:


> Can i tell them to cancel the uber ride, and i will call them a limo to take them there for free and then i get my commission. i have to sign up as a promoter first to get the commission.


Evboy, That would 100% be a violation of Uber rules and would get you deactivated.
However, the Diamond Cabaret offer mentioned is much more legitimate. Now, as a taxi cab driver, you are not allowed, by law, to say to a passenger who wants to go to, say Spearmint Rhino, that Olympic Garden is much better that you'll take them there. It's called diverting. Does it happen? Of course! Everyday! So does long hauling. I'm just letting you know what the law says.

Does Uber follow these laws? Maybe not currently, but perhaps in the future.


----------



## juicesack (Nov 18, 2014)

This is like asking a person who obviously is waiting for a ride .. you know, like standing by a curb staring at their app and street all the time .. so we ask this person to (1) cancel their ride and (2) re-request a ride that will automatically ping me since I am next to them!, or simply (3) cancel, not re-request, and pay me cash! Or with credit card, just add 2% of fare for Square.

Obviously unethical in normal business, but heih ... independent-contractor also needs to compete among themselves for survival .. am I wrong? 

Does this work? All depend on HOW YOU LOOK!! If you look smooth, good looking, neatly dress and drive a nice car .. there is no reason at all for the rider to think that you are gonna rob them. Surely they take it.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

evboy said:


> drivers, I have a question. I called one of the strip clubs in Vegas to see if they will pay me a commission per head if uber is legalized. They said they arent at this time. they only pay a commission if its a taxis cab or i call them to send me a limo to bring people as a promoter. My question is this. Lets say i get a ride. when I get out of the car the 3 riders say they want to go to a strip club. Can i tell them to cancel the uber ride, and i will call them a limo to take them there for free and then i get my commission. i have to sign up as a promoter first to get the commission.


Let me get this straight.....

You are going to turn down a fare because the owner of the business they are going to will not tip you?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

UL Driver SF said:


> Let me get this straight.....
> 
> You are going to turn down a fare because the owner of the business they are going to will not tip you?


Turn down a fare to send the passengers in a limo to the strip club for free. They're paying the cover anyway as tourists.


----------

